# nissan videos ?



## blinkingstoplite (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been seeing alot of dsm videos on the web of awd eclipses and talons, was wondering where i can get some good videos of some nissans getting on it .


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There are plenty of videos on NissanForums. Click on the search link, above, and select 'Advanced Search'. Enter "video" (no quotes] on the left and select 'Search Titles Only'. Go to the bottom and click on 'Search now'.

There are more than that, but they are harder to find.

Lew


----------



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

go to youtube.com and search in vids for 240sx.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ever heard of streetfire.net?


----------

